# Nova DVR



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay, first things first, I'm probably a year out from buying a new lathe uness my soon to be active Etsy page really takes off which I think is doubtful but anyhow...

I have been dreaming of a Delta 46-460 for some time now. I went to Amazon and put everything in my cart that I wanted just to get a total so I have a goal to shoot for. This includes the lathe, extension, stand and stand extension. I know I could make my own stand but anyhow, my total was right around $1200. At this point, I'm thinking, why not just go with a Nova 1624-44. Its around that same price and includes legs, has larger capacity, larger motor and outboard options. So I was at Woodcraft today drooling on the lathes like usual and I realized the 1624 isnt VS which is a requirement on a new lathe for me. Came home and started researching Nova lathes and came across the DVR XP. It would definately blow my budget out of the water at $2400 plus $400 for a stand but what a beast that machine is. My concern with this machine is that it is all computer controlled. A problem could mean a very expensive fix. The replaceable head alone is $1500. So, does anyone have this machine? Have you had any problems with it? Would anyone else be afraid of buying a lathe that runs on a computer?

So now that you know what I'm thinking, what would you do? Shoot for the Delta when cash is available or keep saving for the DVR? I guess I could just take it to a whole nother level and shoot for the Robust American Beauty!!:laughing::laughing:

Nova 55175 DVR XP Wood Lathe - Amazon.com


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The NOVA DVR XP was on sale around Thanksgiving for $1750. I think Woodcraft have a sale once a year. I bought mine at the sale two years earlier.

My friend picked one up the first day of the sale. He loves the lathe.

A useful thread to read. This person had an unusual problem.

Also in the thread is another person Carlryan who had some electronic problems.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/stuff-ive-learned-about-maintaining-my-dvr-xp-42811/

I have the lathe and like it very much. It is my first lathe so I do not have much to compare. Check with me before you buy one, I may be persuaded to get a Robust American Beauty. 

I found out in the thread that the DVR XP controller is designed to automatically detect and work on either 120 V or 240 V, but the controller board appears to be set for a maximum of 15 Amps, so on 120V the motor is 1 3/4 HP and over 2 HP for 240V.

I did not change out the switch, I just made a Franken-extension cord with 120V female end and 240V male end to plug into my 240V circuit. I added a double pole switch in the extension cord.

I also unplug when not in use.

I think some of the problems may be due to electrical spikes from storms, which is why I decided to unplug when not in use. I mounted the connection at elbow height just behind the lathe so I do not need to bend down.

The lathe is quite, has 1 1/4in x 8 tpi headstock, which is common with many lathes.

You cannot dial in a speed. Bit of a pain. There are 5 preset speeds, but being able to dial in would be nice.

Low speed is 100 rpm. High is 3,400 rpm.

The toolrest lever tends to get in the way of the banjo lever.

The DVR does very well at maintaining speeds, easier at higher speed than lower.

The headstock swivels which can be useful for bowl turning.

The latest versions have a controller board which can be remote controlled. Handy when at the other end of the lathe and need to turn off in an emergency.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Keep turning on the small lathe you already have. Save for the DVR or a Jet 1642VS (what I have and love). The Jet 1642VS is plenty of lathe for most everything I currently do. The only time I think I might need something bigger/more powerful is if/when I start doing hollow forms, but I've got so many other things woodworking wise that I want to do, that may be a long time coming. You can do anything on a large lathe that you can on a small one, but not vice versa.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I shied away from the DVR because of the proprietary motor built into the headstock. I've seen a lot of lathes comes and go over the years and don't know how long the DVR will be around. Parts may or may not be available years from now. 
I decided to look for lathes that had parts that could be replaced with generic parts if needed. I went with the Powermatic but the Jet 1642 is also a good choice. You can buy after market motor, bearings, or Variable frequency drive, switches and pots. Those are the main parts that you might need. 
I turned for many years on a single speed lathe with step pulleys. I do like variable speed but would be quite happy with single speed if I had to step back to it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Exactly the kind of responces I was looking for and why I am posting this now instead of waiting till I'm ready to make a purchase.:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> You cannot dial in a speed. Bit of a pain. There are 5 preset speeds, but being able to dial in would be nice.


 I just watched a video of a guy demoing this machine and he was able to dial in any speed he wanted between 100 and 3500 using the arrow buttons. It went in 5 rpm increments. He said the 5 presets are so you can set up speeds that you use the most.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I just watched a video of a guy demoing this machine and he was able to dial in any speed he wanted between 100 and 3500 using the arrow buttons. It went in 5 rpm increments. He said the 5 presets are so you can set up speeds that you use the most.


Sorry I should have stated I cannot type in a number. There are two yellow buttons, one increases by 5 rpm, one decreases by 5 rpm.

So a person can achieve exact rpm's but to go from e.g., 500 rpm to higher takes awhile.

I normally use the presets to get closest and then up or down.

It is a shame they did not design a digital pad where we could type in the rpm desired.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Sorry I should have stated I cannot type in a number. There are two yellow buttons, one increases by 5 rpm, one decreases by 5 rpm.
> 
> So a person can achieve exact rpm's but to go from e.g., 500 rpm to higher takes awhile.
> 
> ...


 Okay, I see what you mean. I read alot of reviews and the biggest complaint I read was there wasnt a dial to adjust speeds.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Keep turning on the small lathe you already have. Save for the DVR or a Jet 1642VS (what I have and love). The Jet 1642VS is plenty of lathe for most everything I currently do. The only time I think I might need something bigger/more powerful is if/when I start doing hollow forms, but I've got so many other things woodworking wise that I want to do, that may be a long time coming. You can do anything on a large lathe that you can on a small one, but not vice versa.


 I checked out the 1642VS. I like it. How is support from Jet? I also read that it dosnt pivot for outboard turning rather the headstock slides to the end of the bed. Have you used this feature and how is it? I dont see myself turning anything over 16" anyhow but if I decide to turn a large platter down the road, I'd like to have that option.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my story. I owned the Nova 1624 and loved it. I sold it to get the Delta 46-460 for the vs and it's a very nice lathe. I had many regrets for selling my Nova because of the the swing,horse power and most of all the convenience of swivel head, since I mostly turn bowls.I sold the Delta and went back to the Nova. I realized it was more important to me to have a lathe with the swivel head than it was to have the vs of the Delta for turning bowls.My back didn't get as tired turning on the Nova as it had with other lathes. Changing the belt on the Nova is really not a big deal at all. We all have different reasons and opinions for buying and owning our particular lathes.This was mine. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had the lathe 3 years now and have had absolutely no need to contact Jet for support. And you know I turn a lot. As for outboard turning, I've not had the need to turn anything larger than 16". In fact I think the largest piece I've turned is a 15" platter. This is a solid lathe. Weighs about 450# and even when roughing out of round chunks, it doesn't move. You can't go wrong with this lathe.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

if i ever have the money ill but me one of those jets


----------



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

Well bass I puchased the 1642 as my first real lathe. I am buy no means a turner but I am enjoying the 1642 as my first. The VS dial works good well the whole machine works good. I do wish I would have shopped a little longer and bought something made a little closer to home. But my impatience took over I wanted to make those pens for Christmas. All in all the 1642 seems to be a fine machine. I havent slid the head to the end for turning yet but with a stand alone rest I really dont see a problem. I have thought about making my own rest but no hurry. Now that I am typing there is one thing that ticks me off about the tool rest that came with it. The darn thing has 2 small nicks or indents in it that mess with me when turning pens. Hope this helps


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I know this is all in a days work and I have a long way to go and plenty of time to be researching but I'm really starting to lean toward this jet. It has everything I'm looking for and then some and I really like the weight. It weighs nearly twice what the Nova weighs. Now to get to saving and hope it goes on sale somewhere!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought the Delta 46-460 in Novenber of 2011. It's been a good lathe so far except the live center is a piece of junk. I replaced it with the Nova live center. I haven't turned any bowls larger than 8" but I will be working my way up to 10" to 12" bowls on the Delta. I am already thinking of getting a larger lathe down the road (1 to 2 years). Wood Craft has the Nova 1624 on sale for $899 around Thanksgiving so if it's at that price again I might jump on it after hearing HLW's story. The Jet 1642 also sounds like a fine model in the same price range as the Nova DVR XP. Good luck with you search Bass!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

No hijack intended, but note to bailey who can't receive pm's yet. Take a file to the edge of your rest to smooth it down.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

bailey h said:


> I have thought about making my own rest but no hurry. Now that I am typing there is one thing that ticks me off about the tool rest that came with it. The darn thing has 2 small nicks or indents in it that mess with me when turning pens. Hope this helps


You can make your own tool rest, but the key to avoiding nicks is to have a very hard edge.

I like the Robust tool rests since they weld a piece of drill stock to the top of the rest. This stuff is hard. I have three of the Robust rests and no dings.

My friend purchased a NOVA lathe at Thanksgiving and is already moaning about the dings in his tool rest.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I think the rest he was talking about making was a rest for outboard turning. Ive been looking but dont see anything available for the Jet to purchase.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Nova has the DVR 
reconditioned lathes for 1.699.99


----------

